# Is it Me



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

Is it my area or are the stores not putting out the halloween items out like they have in the Past. I live in South Jersey & the Stores around here ( Wal-mart, Target, Michael's, AC Moore Etc )are VERY limited on what they have. Last year they had so much more and was hoping for more this year But I am very disappointed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I found the same thing this year at Menards.

But, they had pulled out all of their patio stuff and had all of their Christmas stuff out 3 weeks ago!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Not only that, the stores around here usually start halloween stuff on first day of school, but this year didnt start getting stuff out til three weeks ago


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

this is common everywhere, even in the Vancouver area (and also when I drove down to Northern Washington state)...

product has not been in abundance, become more expensive and quality has gone down...a very alarming trend

you really have to hunt for good stuff...even bite the bullet and have stuff shipped (be cautious as some stuff on the net looks better than in real life)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

it's a shame....it's the same stuff from last year


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

I know its stupid I cant even find a meat clever wtf


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree, it seems that someboby somewhere decided that all the money to be made is in costumes. Almost every store I've been to, mostly just has costumes with a few meager props on the side. Quite disappointing!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

It's a good thing we're creative, talented and motivated. Just makes our displays look better than everyone else's.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Kmart actually has some real good stuff, of all places. I got a life size skull with LEDS that change color..you can see the light through the eyeholes; cut PERFECTLY for the future addition of moving eyes...oh yea, the jaw is moveable too and looks as good if not better than a Bucky skull..all for 9 bucks. Servos are just waiting to be added to it for 3 axis. Spirit has a slightly smaller blow mold skull with moveable jaw for 6 bucks, it too would be great for servo animation. Kmart has costume hair in bags that can be used for props. The stuff IS out there, you just have to look, and be creative. OH I also got 4 smaller foam skulls at Kmart for 4 bucks ea., gonna put em on the sides of my witches cauldren. Speaking of cualdrens, the Christmas stuff out that usually annoys me provided me with nice red lights....make lemonade!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

evil-within said:


> I know its stupid I cant even find a meat clever wtf


If you can't find any in your local stores, Fright Catalog has one:

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Deluxe-Aged-Cleaver-1018014/

I've purchased from them before and was happy.

From what I have seen in our area, I agree with everyone so far that some stores have really cut back or eliminated halloween mdse this year. I saw a news report just a few days ago however, that said that actually halloween sales were suppose to be up 6% over last year among the average person out there. That despite the economy people are looking to have a release and have some fun for Halloween. I know this year I decided to do more with my yard and have spent more than the previous year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y not alot of anything this yr..and now they are putting xmas out because they think no one will have money for xmas shopping. because of the economy now..(was on tv the other night) 
greedy b*rds I say


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I went to Halloween Adventure and Spirit and they both seem over priced for the props and costumes. My daughter wanted to be dorothy and they wanted hundred dollars including the shoes. WAY TOO MUCH! Anyway going to wait until the day after halloween to make some purchases.


----------



## Tequila325 (Dec 5, 2008)

gotta love the day after Halloween sales, i only found out about that two halloweens ago
i got ten big strobe lights from spirit Halloween
normally $25 only $6.99 the day after!
i was so happy


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Not for me....The sotres put out just as much as always....it did come out later than usual, and there was much more of it left over for me at the 75% off sales!!!


----------



## samrawet (Nov 25, 2008)

truly it is your area think again


----------

